# 20 dumbest quotes...



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys! I was watching VH1's "40 Dumbest Celebrity Quotes" yesterday and realized that we could do better...so I'm thinking we should do the "20 Dumbest Member Quotes/Posts: P-Fury edition"! Here's what we'll do...post a dumb quote or several and include the links to the posts in which they were made...and we'll try to come up with a top 20 (or better if there are more than 20 dumb yet funny ones for the list)...as I want to be the judge, I won't post any choices.

Please make sure that all sections are well-represented. I know that the Hall of Fame has more than its fair share of these, but let's try to make sure that the informational sections are represented as well if there's anything good in there!

Let's have fun with this!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=133608&hl=

DaElongatus Sep 25 2006, 07:13 AM Post #18

Infatuated

Group: Members
Posts: 193
Joined: 30-July 05
From: Mississauga ON
Member No.: 8,805

i think geryi is the coolest 

--------------------

160g - Asian green arowana -18"/ 1 neon tetras / 1 glowlight tetras / 1 clown loach

75g - Geryi 8"

30g - empty

10g - empty

R. I. P black Elongatus and Cariba


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's what I came up with..

Click me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's what I came up with..
> 
> Click me.










danny... i wont even try after that... and i thought i had a good one too...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's what I came up with..
> 
> Click me.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ROTFLMAO...the people in my office corridor are wondering what exactly could make me do that!

Wow...let's make a rule that they can't all be from one person...we can do a special edition for some members later!

Skunkbudfour20, I'm sure you've got some doozies...let's see 'em!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Out of all of those, here's one in particular that stands out in it's utter irony:



Fido The Great said:


> I think post counts should not go up by posting in the hall of fame. It has too much spam potential since its kind of out of the way, and i think members can/are taking advantage of this.


I'd add Quantum's advice for killing fish by 'olive oil'


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah, yes, http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1652813



Quantum_Theory said:


> theres a section for it on the information section. Olive oil and vodka.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Ah, yes, http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1652813












oops, you fixed it. So friggin funny. There's a few other QT ones too...

There was also a 'fish identification thread' where Peacock posted a fish that hadn't been named yet.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Per request, I have included the quote below:



spoondc2 said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I said something about punching myself in the balls... it's in crazyklown's sig.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


[/quote]


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm probably responsible for my fair shair of dumb quotes, but at least 95% of them are in real life or over aim or something... not in here. haha. okay. i bet some of them are in here... but i choose to forget them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i'm probably responsible for my fair shair of dumb quotes, but at least 95% of them are in real life or over aim or something... not in here. haha. okay. i bet some of them are in here... but i choose to forget them.


Um.... I guess that MAB chat cant be shared....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!








[/quote]

probably the single funniest moment i've ever had on pfury...SHOULD I GIVE THEM SOME EFFING ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH DOOD, YOU DO THAT, TELL ME IF THE P PREFERS VANILLA OR CHOCOLATE, AND IF HE LIKES SPRINKLES AND WAFFLE CONES TOO DOOD...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!








[/quote]

Dont smoke pot







.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!








[/quote]

Dont smoke pot







.
[/quote]

That's how most of my dumb posts get started.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!








[/quote]

Dont smoke pot







.
[/quote]

That's how most of my dumb posts get started.
[/quote]

Mine are from drinking.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's what I came up with..
> 
> Click me.


/looks both ways for KQ


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's what I came up with..
> 
> Click me.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.. I disappear for a few weeks and danny is funny now? this sh*t is intense.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hehehehehe



Quantum Theory said:


> the poison tetradotoxin (if tim correct is the spelling and all) is actually very poisonour in saltwater species. It causes your eye/s to bulge and it will be painful for you to speak. It also causes you a lot of swelling. That is actually where the myth of the zombie came from...a person "infected" with this toxin.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=133529


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

JYUB said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> i'm probably responsible for my fair shair of dumb quotes, but at least 95% of them are in real life or over aim or something... not in here. haha. okay. i bet some of them are in here... but i choose to forget them.


Um.... I guess that MAB chat cant be shared....








[/quote]

I hope not.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

foofoo. said:


> Ive got 2 shoals of 30 lemon and Neon tetras.
> 
> Do you think that if if I put them all in a 1 ft tank and starved them they would fight?
> 
> That would be badass.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=136735


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Ive got 2 shoals of 30 lemon and Neon tetras.
> 
> Do you think that if if I put them all in a 1 ft tank and starved them they would fight?
> 
> That would be badass.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=136735
[/quote]






















that foofoo guy is a real dumbass


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry Nismo, but this is one of my favorites:



nismo driver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > - Saddam did in fact support terrorism; he paid money to families of Palestinian suicide bombers who targeted innocent Israeli civilians
> ...


I actually agree with the last comment. "Worthless land grabbing Jews - though, damn, I love it. That must make America and every other empire in history beyond worthless.

**I have a really idiotic quote from 2004 about voting for Bush being a good idea, but I can't find it, so I'll just admit that 1/2 my posts are gay as hell.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


[/quote]








[/quote]
























the winner hands down!


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh my gosh, thats the funniest thing i've ever read on here


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

"Dude guys, I flipped and wrecked the Lamborghini this weekend doing 150mph while racing a hayabusa"

Another favorite

"Dude guys I was in a poker game and I bet my BMW."


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


Please understand, this is about fun and we're not trying to insult people, so, in that vein, I will gladly post something stupid that I've said if there's a request for it...self-deprecating humour is fun, too!








[/quote]
That has got to be a joke! No one can be that ..........


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I guess we have a clear-cut #1. Any other noms?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol, the reason I came here was to see if there were quotes from me...I'm satisfied.

Meh, post all you want about me, its all old and people learn. Hey, I think I deserve the stupidest quote of the year award for the olive oil and vodka thing. lol!

Nothing like self-deteriorating humour to get you going lmao.

Cheese!
~QT


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The word "deprecation" comes to mind...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

??



> deprecation: The gradual phasing-out of a software or programming language feature.
> 
> self deprecation: One of the seven chief features, or stumbling blocks. Its positive pole is humility; its negative pole is abasement. It is a fear of being inadequate. Read more about self-deprecation.


lol, I'm serious


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Craig staples kicked himself in the ass with this beauty a few months back



> I second this. Any meet I am at you will be safe to attend (not many people would mess with me in person!).


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And the term is usually "self-deprecating humor".


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> And the term is usually "self-deprecating humor".


There was no humour involved....

If someone said that about you..fine, but to say it about yourself is a little.....goofy


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

POSTED IN THE *CICHLID* FORUM under the topic "My damn parrot keeps laying eggs, What can i breed her with?"

AKSkirmish:



> Well after numerous attempts to get her to stop this-She just wont-So needless to say what can I throw in there to try and breed with a damn parrot? Ne suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


cueball:



> frist off do you know the breed or your bird??? its gotta be the same breed or thay well fight like the devil


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Solid Tink.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm amazed and saddenned.

ToP



Quantum_Theory said:


> (but not for good)
> 
> I have NO food and I need to do this thing called 'grocery shopping'?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but i'm immune to self-deterioration









by the way, did you ever find out what "the thing thing called grocery shopping" is?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> POSTED IN THE *CICHLID* FORUM under the topic "My damn parrot keeps laying eggs, What can i breed her with?"
> 
> AKSkirmish:
> 
> ...


lol thats good


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Well after numerous attempts to get her to stop this-She just wont-So needless to say what can I throw in there to try and breed with a damn parrot? Ne suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!

lol, I like that!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Well after numerous attempts to get her to stop this-She just wont-So needless to say what can I throw in there to try and breed with a damn parrot? Ne suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> lol, I like that!


.....thats not the joke, the second part is. the fact is he has a PARROT CICHLID, and cueball thought he meant an avian parrot, or a bird!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Meh lol, the I still like the second one, sound like he/she is desperate!

LMAO, yeah the parrot one lmao


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hahah this is crazy i was just comin on here to post my dummest post ever and you heartless butt nuggets beat me to it..lol

what can i say i care about birds ,,,,,,,,coooo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well after numerous attempts to get her to stop this-She just wont-So needless to say what can I throw in there to try and breed with a damn parrot? Ne suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> lol, I like that!


.....thats not the joke, the second part is. the fact is he has a PARROT CICHLID, and cueball thought he meant an avian parrot, or a bird!
[/quote]








unbelievable. Well, it's getting to be more believable now...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I recall a quote...

"Look at the sigs more"

I thought that was the dumbest thing Ive ever read.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Any more? I might start throwing some out there soon if nobody else has any...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

who remembers the jiggy vs. tony jaa fight silence posted? It's full with some of the stupidest stuff i've ever heard.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...23&hl=jiggy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this thread is classic.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> POSTED IN THE *CICHLID* FORUM under the topic "My damn parrot keeps laying eggs, What can i breed her with?"
> 
> AKSkirmish:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Boobah said:


> who remembers the jiggy vs. tony jaa fight silence posted? It's full with some of the stupidest stuff i've ever heard.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...23&hl=jiggy

























thats funny


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A bit old school when Richard Nixon said "I am not a crook, I earned everything I got"


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> howmuch gallons is good for a black piranha 4 life???? would he be ok in a 45 gl ?? by himself ? or can i add 1 red belly with him so he has a friend ?


hmmmm.... i had to bring this thread back for this one.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

how come im not qouted, i say stupid sh*t all the time


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > - Saddam did in fact support terrorism; he paid money to families of Palestinian suicide bombers who targeted innocent Israeli civilians
> ...


I actually agree with the last comment. "Worthless land grabbing Jews - though, damn, I love it. That must make America and every other empire in history beyond worthless.

**I have a really idiotic quote from 2004 about voting for Bush being a good idea, but I can't find it, so I'll just admit that 1/2 my posts are gay as hell.
[/quote]

nice i made the thread.. im sure i have plenty of other more rediculous quote out there but this is a good one of me flapping the keyboard in net rage


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> how come im not qouted, i say stupid sh*t all the time


Basicly because we all know that you ARE stupid sh*t, therefore we don't have to quote the stupid sh*t you say. It's a given.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's a classic...



Leasure1 said:


> LOL!!! Come to my town. Not hard todo a drive by on a group of up to 20 deer here. But I don't suggest it. Becuse it unsportsmanlike


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

.


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> LOL!!! Come to my town. Not hard todo a drive by on a group of up to 20 deer here. But I don't suggest it. Becuse it unsportsmanlike


[/quote]

partly my quote


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> LOL!!! Come to my town. Not hard todo a drive by on a group of up to 20 deer here. But I don't suggest it. Becuse it unsportsmanlike


[/quote]

partly my quote :nod:
[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> LOL!!! Come to my town. Not hard todo a drive by on a group of up to 20 deer here. But I don't suggest it. Becuse it unsportsmanlike


[/quote]

partly my quote :nod:
[/quote]








[/quote]
/reads title of thread

wait thats a bad thing


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what the hell was so funny about that?

and you failed to read the whole post, so that is taken out of context.

Besides timbz, you are the one who suggested doing a drive by on some deer.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> what the hell was so funny about that?
> 
> and you failed to read the whole post, so that is taken out of context.
> 
> Besides timbz, you are the one who suggested doing a drive by on some deer.


Drive-by deer hunting

Fo shizzle ma nizzle


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Besides timbz, you are the one who suggested doing a drive by on some deer.


I know...







im dumb...still gonna do a driveby on some deer though


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

JYUB said:


> the lambo is wrecked, insurance has it, I tried to get pics, so all of you who were like
> 
> lambos are not fast and all this BS, sofa was BEATING a hayabusa at a 110 when the Busa got a tank slapper and hit the lambo. The guy broke his arm and leg, his bike caught on fire and the lambo went into a wall.....luckly she's ok and the car didn't hit untill after they slid together for a 100 feet er so, but its still totaled,
> 
> ...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1609638


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1609638


lol Snake Heimlich...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

QT is awesome. He does that to HIS "snake" all the time. lol!!!

Rubs the bump, and contents come forth. lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> QT is awesome. He does that to HIS "snake" all the time. lol!!!
> 
> Rubs the bump, and contents come forth. lol


where is ole q-tip at anyway


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Acestro farts post...hahahahahaha, RIP clasic
i will always remember that

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...81&st=11080


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Acestro farts post...hahahahahaha, RIP clasic
> i will always remember that
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...81&st=11080


wait.... I'm dumb? ...









/farts in PinK's general direction


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Watch out Pink, now Ace is goin to get one of his buddies to beat you up for insulting him :laugh:


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

awww thats not nice


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> Acestro farts post...hahahahahaha, RIP clasic
> i will always remember that
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...81&st=11080


wait.... I'm dumb? ...









/farts in PinK's general direction :rasp:
[/quote]

/lols

/cant laugh out loud like self usually does

/is in class (Math class ugh!!)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> the lambo is wrecked, insurance has it, I tried to get pics, so all of you who were like
> 
> lambos are not fast and all this BS, sofa was BEATING a hayabusa at a 110 when the Busa got a tank slapper and hit the lambo. The guy broke his arm and leg, his bike caught on fire and the lambo went into a wall.....luckly she's ok and the car didn't hit untill after they slid together for a 100 feet er so, but its still totaled,
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Quote FTW. No one can beat JYUB's great posts about his lamborghini, his custom R1, his house in hawaii, and his model girlfriend. Love how the motorcycle rider only broke his arm & leg at 110 mph while it was on fire.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> the lambo is wrecked, insurance has it, I tried to get pics, so all of you who were like
> 
> lambos are not fast and all this BS, sofa was BEATING a hayabusa at a 110 when the Busa got a tank slapper and hit the lambo. The guy broke his arm and leg, his bike caught on fire and the lambo went into a wall.....luckly she's ok and the car didn't hit untill after they slid together for a 100 feet er so, but its still totaled,
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Quote FTW. No one can beat JYUB's great posts about his lamborghini, his custom R1, his house in hawaii, and his model girlfriend. Love how the motorcycle rider only broke his arm & leg at 110 mph while it was on fire.
[/quote]

even if it was true its still


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Watch out Pink, now Ace is goin to get one of his buddies to beat you up for insulting him :laugh:


yet another derail and less-than-funny post

JYUB's hispanic posts were unbelievable as well. That dude is so lost in space...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...sult_type=posts

nothin but smileys..thats why we call him rainboy

:rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...sult_type=posts
> 
> nothin but smileys..thats why we call him rainboy
> 
> :rasp:


True, true.


----------

